# Cramps 7 days BEFORE period?



## DeMoonlight

Hi everyone! :blush:

AF id due around the 29th of Feb. About 3 days. :shrug: I bought the LH tests and got a Positive on the 11th, (CD 14) and I'm assuming i O'd the 12 to 48 hours after as was the ones i took after that day where negative. 
We had :sex: the day before and all 4 days after.. Sorry TMI :)
Since the 23 of this month i have been having cramps, they come and go but are more at night and early morning. I had the really bad yesterday and thought I was going to get it waaay earlier than usual.. Yesterday the 25th I had a tiny bit of blood when i wiped in the morning and the same later that day. Today no bleeding at all.

Has anyone been through this and got their :bfp: ?


----------



## edgybeautyx

Implantation happens 7-10 days after OV so if you know you ovulated count 7-10 days after implantation can feel like your starting your period but should not look like a period like bright bloody red and heavy. i believe i had IB today at 10dpo period due thursday. it started with faint cramping made me think is AF coming? then i got curious went to bathroom checked my cervix area (sorry TMI) there was the pinkish red with spec of brown not alot either.. it's been like 2-3 hours nothing on my panties checked a bit go and still pinkish red now.. i am having the cramps but mild... should of known this afternoon when i got super freaking hot and had weird uterus pains... goodluck girlie! *babydust*


----------



## BabyRN2mommy

I have had mild cramps (although I may just be used to really painful cramps around my period) everyday since I O'd on the 15th. I had IB (two tiny dots of red) at 8dpo and I got my BFP today at 11dpo. :) Take a test! Good luck!


----------



## Cookie_88

I had some light spotting but was around the time I should of Oed but opks neg? 
Have had af cramps for a few days now but af isn't due for like a week and a half lol. Body still messed up from mc 3 months ago tho :( 

Good luck hun. hope this leads to your BFP xxx


----------



## edgybeautyx

Some women spot during OV sometimes i do well when i do a cervix check never comes down so sometimes i think i scratched in there ;o

But generally IB happens anytime from 6-12 days after OV do you fall between that time?


----------



## DeMoonlight

@edgybeautyx : it counts up to 11 dpo when i started cramping.. ive never had cramping so early on. and im warm all the time.. my husband likes it lol hes always cold. :) i ovulated around the 12th of this month.. a long time ago, i had a positive LH test on the 11th (cd14)
@babyrn2mommy : i get really bad cramps the day of or before lol i dont think i can ever get used to it :( and CONGRATS!! im so happy for you :) :hugs: 
@cookie_88 : im so sorry to hear that :( :hugs: to you! my cramps started that early too.. i thought it was really strange.. maybe its a good sign?

Good luck and Baby Dust to everyone!!!
:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

DeMoon - sounds promising... maybe you should take a test?? Or do you think It is too early?? 

edgybeauty - do you know if 12dpo is too late for IB? I had weird brown, stretchy cm on 12dpo and only once when I wiped... Took an hpt on 13dpo and it was bfn... that was yesterday. Today (i think 14dpo) I still have had no more of that weird cm... Im wondering if it was IB... but then i had the bfn so im confused!!!


----------



## edgybeautyx

I'm just going by what doctors say a doctor once told me a women can ovulate late therefore experience IB later then usual. i'm not even 12dpo i got Ib at 10dpo which is still very normal.. still having it. my aunt had IB at 11dpo and period never came got bloodwork was + every women diff really depends on her body.


----------



## jrowenj

edgybeautyx said:


> I'm just going by what doctors say a doctor once told me a women can ovulate late therefore experience IB later then usual. i'm not even 12dpo i got Ib at 10dpo which is still very normal.. still having it. my aunt had IB at 11dpo and period never came got bloodwork was + every women diff really depends on her body.

Thanks... i had a positive OPK 14 days ago so thats why i assume I ovulated when I did but who knows?!


----------



## edgybeautyx

I never thought i was reg! i guess that depo 2 years ago helped lol..
so i pray this is implantation :(


----------



## jrowenj

edgybeautyx said:


> I never thought i was reg! i guess that depo 2 years ago helped lol..
> so i pray this is implantation :(

:dust:


----------



## edgybeautyx

starting to believe the worst :(

i don't see how two faint +'s test lead to a period
either MC a period too early or IB either way i just don't feel right.


----------



## jrowenj

DeMoonlight said:


> Hi everyone! :blush:
> 
> AF id due around the 29th of Feb. About 3 days. :shrug: I bought the LH tests and got a Positive on the 11th, (CD 14) and I'm assuming i O'd the 12 to 48 hours after as was the ones i took after that day where negative.
> We had :sex: the day before and all 4 days after.. Sorry TMI :)
> Since the 23 of this month i have been having cramps, they come and go but are more at night and early morning. I had the really bad yesterday and thought I was going to get it waaay earlier than usual.. Yesterday the 25th I had a tiny bit of blood when i wiped in the morning and the same later that day. Today no bleeding at all.
> 
> Has anyone been through this and got their :bfp: ?

How ya holdin up????


----------



## DeMoonlight

No period yet :) no cramps today, no blood. I hope you guys are right.. i dont wanna test yet. im just going to wait it out and see if it comes in the next 2 days.. the :witch: should be here tomorrow if it didnt happen. How long have you girls been trying for?


----------



## jrowenj

This is my 4th cycle ttc... i think af just showed up for me!! 

Fx for you!


----------



## DeMoonlight

We were htrying for 11 months and I did a test yesterday and got a :bfp: !! We are so excited! Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay for you!!!!!!!!!! im testing tomorrow dreading it, bfn 2 days ago and feel really cramoy like af due (got same feeling last month) xxx


----------

